# General pointer for exam



## benbo (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe others can join with some general pointers for the EE exam.

One thing I noticed - especially in the AM. They can't really make these poblems real difficult and time consuming, but they like to sort of trick you. A lot of times the problem is easier than it looks at first, you just need to see the hook.

Of course a lot of times (probably most of the time) it is pretty straightforward.

If they draw a circuit, make sure you carefully check all the configurations and polarities. Make sure that you are not worrying about things in a circuit that don't really effect the answer. I obviously can't be too specific, but check all componenets carefully that can behave one way in configuration, and another way in another configuration.

Don't be scared - these things are obvious to see. Just make sure you read the problem and look at the circuit carefully.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats good advice. I cant tell you how many times throughout this, Ive worked and reworked a problem, scratching my head...go back and look at the question again and BAM! a flippin light goes off.

The thing that worries me is if this is how I am in the comfort of my own home, no time constraints, what chance do I stand THERE.

Ive put in a BUNCH of hours, more than Ive seen people estimate. Problem is at (40+ something ld-025: ) I am like an old inefficient generator..lots of stray and mechanical losses. Pout WAY less that Pin.

I am cautiously optimistic

John

secretly hoping for 30 NEC questions


----------



## shellbell500 (Oct 24, 2007)

jdd18vm said:


> Thats good advice. I cant tell you how many times throughout this, Ive worked and reworked a problem, scratching my head...go back and look at the question again and BAM! a flippin light goes off.
> The thing that worries me is if this is how I am in the comfort of my own home, no time constraints, what chance do I stand THERE.
> 
> Ive put in a BUNCH of hours, more than Ive seen people estimate. Problem is at (40+ something ld-025: ) I am like an old inefficient generator..lots of stray and mechanical losses. Pout WAY less that Pin.
> ...


LOL! You should pass the PE for that analogy alone. Good luck!!!!


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 24, 2007)

shellbell500 said:


> LOL! You should pass the PE for that analogy alone. Good luck!!!!


LOL...

If only i could get a point (hell 1/2) point for every person, friend, family and colleague, that said "you'll do fine", "you'll pass" etc...I WOULD do well. Thanks


----------



## busbeepbeep (Oct 24, 2007)

> If only i could get a point (hell 1/2) point for every person, friend, family and colleague, that said "you'll do fine", "you'll pass" etc...I WOULD do well.


ugh, I hate that. I have the undue pressure of knowing my brother passed on his first try back in 2002, and I was a better student that him in school. "If he passed, you'll do fine."

I really hope to be one and done on this thing.


----------



## grover (Oct 25, 2007)

busbeepbeep said:


> ugh, I hate that. I have the undue pressure of knowing my brother passed on his first try back in 2002, and I was a better student that him in school. "If he passed, you'll do fine."
> I really hope to be one and done on this thing.


Bah, no sense worrying now.
...save that worry for when the family gets together for christmas and all your doubts have been steaming for 3 months and you STILL don't have the results. THEN, you can worry


----------

